# Tandem wheels



## fighton SC (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to replace the front wheel on my road tandem. It currently is a 40 spoke wheel with what appears to be a heavier hub than a typical road bike. Can I use a regular road wheel? As I look for wheels on-line, I can't find anything that identifies a wheel as a "tandem" wheel or hub. What do I need to look for in product descriptions? Appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*tandem front wheel*



fighton SC said:


> I need to replace the front wheel on my road tandem. It currently is a 40 spoke wheel with what appears to be a heavier hub than a typical road bike. Can I use a regular road wheel? As I look for wheels on-line, I can't find anything that identifies a wheel as a "tandem" wheel or hub. What do I need to look for in product descriptions? Appreciate any help I can get.


Some of it depends on the load you're carrying, plus the quality of the roads and your skills at avoiding potholes, etc. For most, you would want a minimum of 36 spokes. Beyond that, not too much to consider. A 36 spoke wheel is not going to have a superlight hub that couldn't take tandem service. If you want to get serious, go to Tandems Limited (www.tandemsltd.com) or other tandem specialists.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Check out www.chucksbikes.com.


----------



## fighton SC (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks


----------

